# dangerous ?



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

My fish ( 1 bala shark and an other specie) have some little white dots on their body. They didn't have when I buy them...I plan to put a piranha tomorrow (saturday 17)...so is this a disease ? Should I wait before adding a piranha ? Help me because i wanna have my piranaha !


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

any other symptoms like gasping for air or frayed fins???

could be velvet disease


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldnt add anything until you get this taken care of.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

we need good pics to tell for sure....

most likely its ich


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dont add the ranas yet


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would say that your fish have a disease..go ahead and try to take care of healing the fish you currently own before adding anything new to the tank

Also, the species you currently have in the tank will not survive with a piranha in the tank...the piranha will kill/eat them.

keep us posted


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

maybe ich???


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

no new fish until the others are in good shape or else the new fish may end up looking like the current fish


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Its got to be ICH!!!! fish always get that damn diease before anything else..... Sucks @ss


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Little white dots like salt? Fluttering of the fins? Sounds like Ick. If I'm not mistaken Bala sharks are sensitive to the usual Ick remedies. Try boosting the temperature to 84 and treating with aquarium salt. Especially before adding piranhas who are definitely sensitive to Ick meds.

Moved to disease and parasites


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Well they have white dots on their fins and body...how much salt should I put ?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

matc07098702 said:


> Well they have white dots on their fins and body...how much salt should I put ?


 Click here


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

But if I get rid of the fish before i add the piranha , will the parasite dissapear ?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> But if I get rid of the fish before i add the piranha , will the parasite dissapear ?


no ich has a cycle it goes through theres some links in here










eve with the fish gone its still swimin around in there and it all has to be taken care of

before you put your ranas in


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> Well they have white dots on their fins and body...how much salt should I put ?


 i would do 1 tbsp per 10 gallons (pre-dissolve the salt)

make sure you do a crazy gravel vac, go over the tank like 5 times because ich eggs live in the gravel... and turn the temp up to like 83*F


----------

